# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Snel afvallen met gezond broodbeleg

## FRANCOIS580

*Snel afvallen hangt van vele factoren af, in vele gevallen zelfs van kleine details. Wil je snel vermageren? Dan moet je extra vet verbranden. Dat kan door te kiezen voor gezond broodbeleg. Welk gezond broodbeleg moet je in je schema afvallen inpassen om snel te vermageren?*


Gezond broodbeleg is in de eerste plaats mager, gezond, en vezelrijk en toch met voldoende gezonde voedingsstoffen aan boord waaronder vitaminen, mineralen en sterke antioxidanten
Gezond broodbeleg is in de eerste plaats mager, gezond, en vezelrijk en toch met voldoende gezonde voedingsstoffen aan boord waaronder vitaminen, mineralen en sterke antioxidanten
Brood is zeker geen dikmaker, zeker als je kiest voor volkoren brood. Grote boosdoener is datgene wat je bij je dagelijkse boterham eet. Velen kiezen voor een of ander dieet om snel te vermageren, maar meestal hebben ze geen aandacht voor hetgeen ze bij hun boterham eten. Wil je snel afvallen, dan zal je zeker ook op je broodbeleg moeten letten. Gezond broodbeleg is in de eerste plaats mager, gezond, en vezelrijk, met voldoende gezonde voedingsstoffen aan boord waaronder vitaminen, mineralen en sterke antioxidanten. Maar wat kies je bij voorkeur als gezond broodbeleg om snel af te vallen?

*Kies in de eerste plaats voor:*

*Zoet broodbeleg*: dat geniet de voorkeur op iets hartigs. Velen die willen afvallen laten zoet broodbeleg staan vanwege de hoge concentratie aan suiker en koolhydraten. Het hoge vetgehalte in hartig broodbeleg is echter zoveel nadeliger voor het bereiken en behouden van je gezond streefgewicht*Overdrijf niet*: wees matig met de consumptie van broodbeleg, ook met gezond broodbeleg*Biologisch broodbeleg:* kies zoveel mogelijk voor biologisch broodbeleg. Dat bevat minder vet en dus minder calorieën en is vrij van alle smaak- , kleur- , en bewaarmiddelen

*Kies voor mager vlees als gezond broodbeleg*

Mager vlees komt zeker in aanmerking als gezond broodbeleg. Magere vleessoorten bevatten relatief weinig verzadigde en dus ongezonde vetten. Deze magere vleessoorten zijn wel rijk aan onmisbare eiwitten, vitaminen, mineralen en spoorelementen.

*Mager vlees als gezond broodbeleg:* is zeker alle soorten rookvlees, rosbief, en kip- en kalkoenfilet, en de meeste soorten rauw ham en rauw vlees. Dit broodbeleg bevat weinig of geen ongezonde stoffen zoals kleur- , geur- , en bewaarmiddelen.

*Eieren lever essentiële aminozuren* 

Eieren zijn gezonder dan je denkt. Daar waar men tot voor kort twee eieren per week als absoluut maximum stelde, zijn heel wat diëtisten en voedingsdeskundigen ervan overtuigd dat zelfs dagelijks een ei eten bij je ontbijt gezond is. Eieren barsten van de eiwitten en essentiële aminozuren, die je lichaam onmogelijk zélf kan aanmaken. Aarzel niet om ook een gebakken eitje te eten. Beperk daarbij zoveel mogelijk het gebruik van olie en/of bakboter.

*Magere zuivelproducten*

Magere zuivelproducten zoals magere kaas, en magere melkproducten zoals magere melk, magere yoghurt en magere kwark passen uitstekend bij een gezond ontbijt. Zo is (magere) kaas een belangrijke leverancier van hoogwaardige wei- en melkeiwitten. Eet kaas met mate, ook magere kaas. Magere kaas bevat maximaal dertig percent vet, waarvan weinig of geen verzadigde en dus ongezonde vetten. Af en toe magere smeerkaas op je boterham kan ook als gezond broodbeleg. Kies steeds voor magere smeerkaas zonder schadelijke E- stoffen.

*Ander gezond broodbeleg*

[/URL]lees verder[/URL]

----------

